# It Was A Long Way To Carry Wood, In The Snow



## quads (Dec 23, 2009)

Under normal circumstances I would have driven right up to it, but this time I thought I would get stuck. It was good exercise for my legs.







So I carried it all out to the trail, just to haul and stack it somewhere else in the woods! I suppose I could have stacked it right where I cut it, and left it, but I have trouble keeping track of so many little stacks of wood.






As I carried the wood this morning, the east wind kept me company by howling in the treetops, in advance of the next winter storm.






After a couple days worth of cutting, this stack is big enough that I shouldn't be able to lose track of it. Time to move along to the other stacks.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2009)

Quads great pictures again, what type of wood did you cut and are you suppose to get more snow.

zap


----------



## bogydave (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Quads.
Slow down, I'm getting tired just watching you. 
I have 1/2 dozen or so trees to cut & haven't got to them yet.
Life keeps getting in the way.

Great pictures, keep'em coming, they motivate several of us.


----------



## quads (Dec 23, 2009)

zapny said:
			
		

> Quads great pictures again, what type of wood did you cut and are you suppose to get more snow.
> 
> zap


That's mostly black oak and a little bit of white oak.

We're under a winter storm warning for tonight through Christmas.  So far nothing except a strong east wind.  I'm warming up by the stove before milking the cows.  The latest update says we should get 1/4 inch of ice and 6-12 inches of snow by Saturday.


----------



## quads (Dec 23, 2009)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Hey Quads.
> Slow down, I'm getting tired just watching you.
> I have 1/2 dozen or so trees to cut & haven't got to them yet.
> Life keeps getting in the way.
> ...


Can't slow down, I don't know what else I would do!  If we get this next snowstorm, that might stop me for awhile at least.  Although, I do have a few trees in the yard I've been saving for just such a circumstance...................


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quads is this your area?

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/53701?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

zap


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 23, 2009)

Quads,

How much land do you have? (I wish I had alot of land) I do enjoy your pics.


----------



## sublime68charger (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice looking Pic's,
and Yea the Weather for WI is not looking the best at the moment.


----------



## quads (Dec 24, 2009)

zapny said:
			
		

> Quads is this your area?
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/53701?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
> 
> zap


Nope, I'm about 70 miles north of Madison.  North of Wisconsin Dells, south of Adams-Friendship.


----------



## quads (Dec 24, 2009)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Quads,
> 
> How much land do you have? (I wish I had alot of land) I do enjoy your pics.


The area where I do most of my firewood cutting is 80 acres (a tornado went through it in 2004).  Otherwise it's a combination of several of our old family farms, (and counting the fields, Christmas trees, a bluff, cow pastures) my family owns approximately 500 acres.


----------



## Shari (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, quads!  You sound like the squirrels we have around here who forget when they buried nuts!    Nice pics! 

Seriously, ask Santa to get you one of those lesser expensive GPS units where you can log your longitude/latitude to locate your wood piles. 

We are planning a trip from Milwaukee to Marshfield soon - looks like we will have to watch the weather close.  Hubby & I were out late yesterday afternoon - slid around quite a bit - possibly time to get new tires on the SUV before a trip to Marshfield.

Shari


----------



## Shari (Dec 24, 2009)

PS LOVE your sled!

Shari


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 24, 2009)

I wonder where that sled will be on Xmas eve?


----------



## quads (Dec 24, 2009)

Shari said:
			
		

> Hey, quads!  You sound like the squirrels we have around here who forget when they buried nuts!    Nice pics!
> 
> Seriously, ask Santa to get you one of those lesser expensive GPS units where you can log your longitude/latitude to locate your wood piles.
> 
> ...


We got 2 inches of sleet and snow last night, now it's a very light freezing rain.  Police scanner is busy with cars in the ditch.  So, if you're heading to Marshfield you'll be going through my area and it's pretty slippery around here right now!  Slippery everywhere else too I would imagine.

I do sometimes feel like that squirrel!  This may sound funny, but I have never actually seen a GPS unit, other than pictures in the Cabellas catalog.


----------



## quads (Dec 24, 2009)

Ha!  I must say that I've gained a new aprreciation for that old sled since rescuing it from the junkpile.  If the toymaker wants to borrow it tonight, he's welcome to it!


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 24, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Ha!  I must say that I've gained a new aprreciation for that old sled since rescuing it from the junkpile.  If the toymaker wants to borrow it tonight, he's welcome to it!



I thought maybe you'd go house to house delivering firewood to all of the members of Hearth.com


----------



## Shari (Dec 24, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> I do sometimes feel like that squirrel!  This may sound funny, but I have never actually seen a GPS unit, other than pictures in the Cabellas catalog.



quads,

Check out geocashe or geocashing on the web:  http://www.geocaching.com/about/

When you get it set up just send me the coordinates and I can come 'find' your woodpiles hidden in the woods! 

Shari


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 24, 2009)

Shari said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you geocache Shari? I'm an avid cacher up here in Maine myself.


----------



## quads (Dec 24, 2009)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if anybody in my area is ever in a desperate for firewood situation, don't be afraid to ask!  I can usually spare a little.


----------



## quads (Dec 24, 2009)

Geocaching sounds like fun!  (I am the organizer of our ATV club's scavenger hunt every Spring and I have a lot of fun doing it, although it's without GPS.)  Seems like I read on the DNR's website that they have something similar to geocaching for ATVers, some sort of contest, on the Tuscobia ATV trail up north.

Anyway, I can tell you how to find all my woodpiles the old-fashioned way!  Go east from the yard to where you meet the snowmobile trail.  Turn north off the snowmobile trail at the corner of the first irrigation field, past the red pine plantation, then east on the mushroom road (trail), to the old Pinery Road (stage coach trail).......etc. etc. etc.  Ha ha!


----------



## Shari (Dec 24, 2009)

No, we don't geocashe here but would like to get into it.  Quads, sounds like you got the start of a great geocashing group of ATV'ers!

Shari


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Geocaching sounds like fun!  (I am the organizer of our ATV club's scavenger hunt every Spring and I have a lot of fun doing it, although it's without GPS.)  Seems like I read on the DNR's website that they have something similar to geocaching for ATVers, some sort of contest, on the Tuscobia ATV trail up north.
> 
> Anyway, I can tell you how to find all my woodpiles the old-fashioned way!  Go east from the yard to where you meet the snowmobile trail.  Turn north off the snowmobile trail at the corner of the first irrigation field, past the red pine plantation, then east on the mushroom road (trail), to the old Pinery Road (stage coach trail).......etc. etc. etc.  Ha ha!



Then turn south at the oak with the squirrel in it............ :lol:


----------



## quads (Dec 25, 2009)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about right!


----------

